# Hard Deck



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone been out driving to see what the lakes are looking like? 
I'm not even close to having my crap gathered up yet. Maybe come next April I'll have it ready.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If I can kick this mild bug (yay, Rugrats!) I'm hoping to do an early season exploration Sunday. My dad's convinced it's been cold enough for more ice to form from the recent 2-4" reported at Panguitch. I'm skeptical but willing to go light & with my spud bar & spikes to check it out. But I don't like less than 4" and that's only if I can keep some distance from folks.

Rain here in Cedar has me wondering how warm it is at 8800ish for Panguitch?

Just booked lodging for a Jan trip with my dad. No big family trip this year but the two of us are going.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yea, I'm itching for the hard deck. Started ordering up some new flys and other things I made notes of getting from the end of last season. Snowmobiles are out of storage and on the trailer, haven't de-summerized them yet or started them (might tomorrow). Built some entirely new "jaw-jackers" over the summer that are more collapsible from the other style I used to use. I'm interested to see how well the new design works (certainly takes up less gear space!). Also experimenting with some different "ice hole net" ideas I've been noodling with for the past few years. I need to refill some "green propane" bottles, as the empties pile is building up, but I still have a enough full ones to put off refilling until next spring.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Been fishing in Idaho since before Thanksgiving. I've fished 3" before and that was plenty good for good clear ice. 

Fishing north of the border was pretty good on a few places. There was still some open spots, but found 6" of good ice.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

caddis8 said:


> Been fishing in Idaho since before Thanksgiving. I've fished 3" before and that was plenty good for good clear ice.
> 
> Fishing north of the border was pretty good on a few places. There was still some open spots, but found 6" of good ice.



Any info on Oakley res?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Built some entirely new "jaw-jackers" over the summer that are more collapsible from the other style I used to use. I'm interested to see how well the new design works (certainly takes up less gear space!).


I think you better give us a preview of your science experiment.  

I made some (years ago) and they worked, but not that impressive. Maybe one needs to be where the fish are to have them work.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All I've made have worked great, I mean really great. They were shaped like a "O" though for stability, and that worked good... just **** bulky when going out fishing. Especially when there are usually 3 of us going fishing, 2 poles each = 6 jackers. That takes up alot of space.

New design is a "T" where one leg is removable, so 6 of them fold up into a tiny sack now. I'll get some pictures when I get everything out for fishing (we usually hit the hard deck for the first time over New Years weekend).

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody go up to Panguitch the last 24 hours?

Reports are the fishing is hot but I'm curious how the ice held up with the temps. According to snotel it hasn't gotten below freezing since Friday night?


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

saw some people on mantua today but had to have a death wish. judging by the amount of coots on the lake id say you would have to be a little crazy to go out there for a blue gill


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Cootshootjones said:


> saw some people on mantua today but had to have a death wish. judging by the amount of coots on the lake id say you would have to be a little crazy to go out there for a blue gill


You ever had fried bluegill?? It's to die for


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

2pntkiller said:


> You ever had fried bluegill?? It's to die for


I fish them for sport only. Nothing fights like a trophy gill. lock the drag down put a bite guard on and get ready for battle. Id like to see them go to a permit system honestly. similar to a swan tag.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

2pntkiller said:


> Any info on Oakley res?


I wasn't that far west. I was north of Cache Valley.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Cootshootjones said:


> I fish them for sport only. Nothing fights like a trophy gill. lock the drag down put a bite guard on and get ready for battle. Id like to see them go to a permit system honestly. similar to a swan tag.


I learned to fly fish on bluegill back east. Catching an angry shell cracker on a popper is about as fun as it gets. Took me a while to understand why people loved trout so much when we moved west.

*Need to slow drift a fly rod for blue gills at Quail next year. Would be nice to perfect so I can target them with my daughter in a few years.


----------



## castnblast15 (Dec 23, 2011)

backcountry - Fished Saturday at Panguitch on 5" of clear, loud ice. West side is open water, east side is hard deck. I was amazed at the amount of folks ice fishing, some a 100 yards from open water😬. Fishing was good. Yankee won't be long. We were only fishing in 8.5 ft of water, so we weren't very far out.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

castnblast15 said:


> backcountry - Fished Saturday at Panguitch on 5" of clear, loud ice. West side is open water, east side is hard deck. I was amazed at the amount of folks ice fishing, some a 100 yards from open water😬. Fishing was good. Yankee won't be long. We were only fishing in 8.5 ft of water, so we weren't very far out.


Thx! Might try to cash in on some long overdue off time & head out midweek. Ice Fishing & skipping my wife's work party sounds like the perfect combo to me!

Really appreciate the response and update.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

backcountry said:


> I learned to fly fish on bluegill back east. Catching an angry shell cracker on a popper is about as fun as it gets. Took me a while to understand why people loved trout so much when we moved west.
> 
> *Need to slow drift a fly rod for blue gills at Quail next year. Would be nice to perfect so I can target them with my daughter in a few years.


Yea tossing some frog patterns on the fly will turn some big gills eveeryonce in a while they are pretty fun to catch... and eat


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, I have been too busy to help out with hard deck intel. 
























Hopefully, I can contribute to this thread in the next week or two.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Did those birds eat your Elk?


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

taxidermist said:


> Did those birds eat your Elk?



Thoes aren't birds, they're Terodactals


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Did those birds eat your Elk?


Naw, while those birds are possibly large enough to take down a forequarter or so, they only live in warm climates and have a strong preference for fish.
🐟


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

First fillets to hit the ice for the year. nice 2" of cloudy stuff and 2" of clear but soft on the sides. I wouldn't go out there if you are not ready to swim


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Cootshootjones said:


> View attachment 154917
> 
> 
> First fillets to hit the ice for the year. nice 2" of cloudy stuff and 2" of clear but soft on the sides. I wouldn't go out there if you are not ready to swim


Care to share what body o wadda you were visiting?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

2pntkiller said:


> Care to share what body o wadda you were visiting?


Looks like Mantua to me.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

With the hills and stuff like that in the background? I'm thinking a cove at Fred hayes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its actually a forum rule to not try and guess locations if the OP doesn't post it.



> Some forum members post fishing or hunting reports without mentioning locations. Please assume that this was intentional, and do not attempt to fill in the blanks when making followup posts in the thread. If you feel comfortable posting details in _your own_ reports, feel free to do so.


IDK where it is, but I'm happy its getting thick enough in spots, I'm itching to get out for the first time this year.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> IDK where it is, but I'm happy its getting thick enough in spots, I'm itching to get out for the first time this year.


 Go north. I can give you some ideas if you want. Depends if you want a lot of fish or big fish. Mostly trout, but I know there's some nice panfish in a few of those places.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

caddis8 said:


> Looks like Mantua to me.


its in Cache valley but not Mantua. I would put it out there but Im sure you all can figure it out by knowing its in Cache. It just feels better not putting the name out and then hearing someone went through and me thinking I led them there. I did see folks on mantua but there was lots of open water and I have to assume edges were not stable there either. We have had weather all over the place.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

ahhhhh I see now. How thick was the ice? Edges good? Look like 8-9" perch? I love some perch nuggets. Equal parts panko and parmesan. garlic salt to taste. melt butter and add juice of a lemon. Dip fillets in butter and then panko. Cook in 450 oven till golden. Yum.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

caddis8 said:


> ahhhhh I see now. How thick was the ice? Edges good? Look like 8-9" perch? I love some perch nuggets. Equal parts panko and parmesan. garlic salt to taste. melt butter and add juice of a lemon. Dip fillets in butter and then panko. Cook in 450 oven till golden. Yum.


About 2-3” of clear 1-2” cloudy and I broke through the edges it’s been cold up here but it was a warm day. It’s only getting better though


----------

